# Tribute to the Classics!.... "ARCHIVES OF HORROR"



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey folks... an enterprising group of young men and women have produced a modern independent film tribute to the classic Universal horror monsters. It will premiere late this month at the Laemmle theater in Santa Monica, Ca. Laemmle was, of course, the studio head at Universal during the horror haydays there. It is a full-length feature, but you can see several trailers by going HERE: www.archivesofhorror.com


----------

